

Show HN: Sssaving – Are you gaining or losing money each month? - guillelopez
https://www.sssaving.com/?ref=hn

======
jacquesm
What is it that gets people to give details about their bank accounts to just
about everybody that asks politely enough? Am I paranoid or is it really this
easy to get people to give up their financials that the drop of a hat?

~~~
guillelopez
I understand your concerns. But let me clarify that this is a secure service.
All sensitive information is stored encrypted, all traffic runs entirely over
encrypted SSL and all goes through Plaid Technologies, one of the most
prominent service provider of banking data. If you would like some more info,
you should check: [https://plaid.com/security/](https://plaid.com/security/)

~~~
fweespeech
....yeah.

SSL libraries never have bugs.

Its a great idea _if_ it could be done without giving you any of my bank
credentials beyond what is on a check and basically public knowledge.

[https://plaid.com/docs/#add-user](https://plaid.com/docs/#add-user)

That right there is why I won't use it regardless. No offense to you or
Plaid's security. Just the idea I'm going to hand over the same credentials
that let me transfer money out of my institution isn't an acceptable solution.

~~~
zachperret
Zach here from Plaid (a bit late in responding). I understand the hesitations
around privacy here; however, there's a difference between sharing credentials
and account/routing number. SSSaving is using a read-only data feed that is
authenticated by username and password. The app has no access to your
account/routing data and cannot debit your account.

Your account and routing number are all that's needed to move money in or out
of your account. SSSavings does not get these, nor should any application you
don't want to debit you. Unfortunately, these numbers cannot be changed
without shutting down the account (whereas credentials can be changed
quickly).

~~~
tehwebguy
Account numbers are usually hidden when logging in but are almost always
available by downloading a statement or looking for any recently posted check
images.

Same with routing numbers, though finding the routing number of a Bank of
America account opened in CA, for instance, is just one google search away.

That said, I'm stoked about checking out Plaid sometime soon especially after
reading the Yodlee docs (yikes!)

------
leepowers
> You needed to be a spreadsheet junkie to be able to get some good insights.

> So we built a service that automatically analyzes your bank accounts

So, what kind of insights does SSSavings provide? What is it going to tell me?
How is this more useful than looking over everything manually?

I also have most of my budget in a custom ODS spreadsheet. I'd love to be able
to pull real-time data about current balances, number and type of
transactions, etc. from some sort of API. That would be BOMB.

~~~
guillelopez
Well, the service is intended for people who don't do it manually. People who
are lazy about their finance.

And the goal is for them to get automatically an email every week or month
with basic information about:

— How much did they spent or win last month? — How much savings do they have
in all their bank accounts? — How did their finances progressed in the last
months? — How much do they normally spend each month? — For how long could
they live with their current savings?

About having an API. You should check: plaid.com. That's the API service I am
using on sssaving.com to get all data.

------
jackcarter
I'm impressed that it does 2-factor authentication. Mint has been dragging its
feet on that for years.

Too bad there's no Vanguard integration. Can you add an input for monthly
autodeposits?

~~~
guillelopez
Yes, we might explore the option to add autodeposits. Moreover the idea is to
run autonomous.

------
simook
Trust is lacking. I like the idea, but aborted the getting started process
once I realized the app needs access to my bank.

~~~
alphast0rm
I agree and did the same thing. I think it would also help if there was a
sample "update e-mail" so users can get a feel for what value the site adds
(e.g. vs Mint's e-mails). Otherwise, I'm hesitant to link my accounts without
knowing what I'll get out of it.

~~~
guillelopez
That makes sense. We will add that. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
guillelopez
We added tha sample:
[https://www.sssaving.com/sample](https://www.sssaving.com/sample)

------
Splendor
I like this idea and I was able to successfully sign up and link my bank
account.

My only suggestion would be to give me a better idea of what to expect when I
receive my first email. Right now all I know is that I'm going to get an email
in X days and that email will tell me something about how well or poorly I'm
doing.

I like the site design too. Nice job.

~~~
guillelopez
Thanks for the feedback. The idea is to provide more information as the
service grows.

------
kelukelugames
Tempted. But I just got Mint recently and I really like it. What does this do
better than Mint?

~~~
qzcx
I second this. Mint gives me a clear perspective into all of my accounts. I
don't really need the monthly reminder to check my bank accounts. I do it
almost weekly.

~~~
deet
When you check you accounts what are you looking for? Just balances? Or
whether transactions have hit? Suspicious activity?

~~~
qzcx
All of the above. Look over transactions, check balance, check trends.
Honestly I do it as just something to do at times.

------
biggerfisch
I might add more info about supported banks before users start to expend
effort on signing up. As soon as I saw that my bank wasn't supported, I lost
interest.

~~~
guillelopez
Sorry about that. Can I ask you which is your bank?

------
arielweisberg
I don't want my bank accounts analized.

Sorry had to say it. There is a typo.

~~~
guillelopez
Typo fixed. Thanks.

------
unknownzero
I was a mint user for quite some time until I switched over to personal
capital several months ago, was interested in trying this.

However once I signed up and went to add one of my bank accounts I noticed it
was listed among the 10 on banks in the select dialog, but greyed out, showing
"institution not supported" on hover. CapitalOne 360, Fidelity, and
charlesschwab all appear this way for me. Does this mean they'll be available
in the future?

Hope that helps with any troubleshooting.

------
jsonau
Intriguing font choice and design! I like it. Unfortunately I'm hesitant on
giving my bank credentials.

Big banks should step up and offer APIs via OAuth or the likes

~~~
guillelopez
I agree. But probably banks will never get into that business. Meanwhile some
companies, like the one I am using for this service, are helping the banks to
get this functionality. You should check them:
[http://www.plaid.com](http://www.plaid.com).

------
zachjbart
Is support limited to the 7 banks on that screen? Couldn't find an "Other"
option.

~~~
guillelopez
Yes, sorry about this. Currently it just works with the 7 main banks in the
United States.

------
philippnagel
US only?

~~~
guillelopez
Yes, sorry about that.

